# Portage chain 5/27 Thursday



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok head count, who's coming this thursday besides me ?
Got room in my boat if anyone else new wants in.
Might have to bring the rain gear again though.

Wally


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll be there as long as something un-foreseen doesn't pop up. I also have an open spot if someone wants to join us or is a regular wants to leave his boat home.

This is the week boys, I can feel it. The jinx will be lifted !!!!


----------



## Walleye Wench (May 25, 2004)

shametamer and i shall be there! he's been out most everyday since last week...I think he said something about buying frames, about dollar bill size. lol


----------



## Noonan (Jan 22, 2003)

Things have been a bit crazy with the kids starting baseball, but I might be able to sneak away this week. I will do my best to get there, because this smell is getting terrible.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*i had planned to make it but now have to deal with my insurance company and such to get a check cut for my truck. lets all cross my fingers thats its a total loss!!  LOL j/k oh and wally clean out your PM box make sure your clearing your sent message box also, got your message but cant reply*


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Looking at the photo's yesterday & sent you a pm
It looks like it hit a tree or pole :yikes: 
If its not a total, I can help :help: 
$ off deductible, free loaner car, quick quality repair
WB said you owe $12,000 on a $6,000 truck and a total dosen't mean they give you $12,000 to pay of so a total loss may not be good for you.  

Wally Shook
Superior Collision Center(Superior Caddilac-GMC & Brighton Honda)
810-494-4100


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Well last nite, we had beat the weatherman up again and had a nice night on portage lake, some of the others that showed up may not have thought so.
Gillgetter, Shametamer & Walleye Wench boated no keeper fish.
I on the other hand got the only legal fish, a walleye in the 16" range, thought I had on a decent northern as this sucker made my reel sing for a while thill I wore him down and grabbed the landing net as I knew if it was a pike I would need it.
When I got my first glimpse of it I was tickled :lol: to see it was a walleye.
Had two other hits one just prior to catching the walleye and one after and really thought I was going to get dinner as this was in the first half hour of fishing. The wind was going pretty good then and I was trying to make some drifts over the drop offs & weed beds when I had the action. Kind of unusual as this was only about 6:30 or so and didn't really figure a walleye bite would be on so early.
Well as luck would have it, the wind died down and so did the bite. I saw an awful lot of fish on the graph, more than I have seen in a long time. I fished the north end of the lake, so did Shametamer & Walleyeless Wench & Gilgetter fished the west end and little portage wich actually looks like a lake for a change & not just a wetland.

I'm glad I set this up, although we have had verying interests from week to week, I's got me away from fishing the same old lake syndrome, I've meet some great people and now after this weekend all species will be open and maybe we can get some more people invovled, maybe someone can come out and show us how to catch fish  

Still thinking about next weeks lake, will post later and if anyone has a suggestion "that will increase participation" or be easyier to assemble people I'm open to it. Will post on monday so give me a PM with your input.

My "highlite" of the nite came on the way home from fishing last nite, but this is getting so long I'm going to post in the Sound Off column later Titled,
"I've been waiting for this to happen" it really deserves its own title.

PS I let the others keep their money  

Cap'tn Wally(to them)


----------



## Walleye Wench (May 25, 2004)

big WOOHOO for Dr Wink!


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Atta Boy Wally, errr............. I mean capt'n Wally

Glad someone took the bad mojo off the motly bunch of fishermen (and women) Finally, after all this time........ someone got a keeper! :yikes:


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Nice job Wally , sounds like it's a nice place to fish .


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

you should of joined us, Jim! We needed someone to pull a pike from these waters!


----------

